# Bribery March 8, 2007-August 19, 2008



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

bribery had been sick for a while and allergic to the medications meant to help him made a simple resp infection terminal. yesterday, august 19, 2008, i took him in to help him cross over. he was 17 months old. the following his his story. 

bribery was my first male and he got his name because i was literally bribed with him. a friend and i were having a party (no one else showed up so it was rather...um.. well it was supposed to be a party) at my new place on st patty's day. we were a few sheets to the wind and playing payday when my other friend calls and wants us to go to her place. my first friend has a crush on my second friend but my second friend won't come get us unless i come too. from begging to puppy eyes and finally to bribing. my first friend finally asks if i can be bought. i've wanted males for a long time at that point but learned i was allergic to their buck grease and didn't want to risk an oops litter but didn't have the spare money for an elective surgery like a neuter. i saw my chance. i told him, even while i was drunk, that yes, i could be bought, the price: a neutered male rat of my choosing. he agreed. my other friend picks us up, tries to help us name my new boy to be (with less then appropriate name suggestions that i can not share here) and we watch boondock saints. and drink green beer and blue wine... it was a good night. 

true to his word my first friend pays $10 for bribery from the "breeder" and the other $90 some for the neuter once he was old enough to have it done. 

baby bribery still at the breeder's









baby bribery home

















look how small he was!









and he grew up far too fast. here he is getting in his man hair. oddly enough that slight lighter spot on his head always remained









he was also my first hand wrestler! he loved to play and would often shove his head into my hand. 

















when out with the others he would get jealous if i was paying them attention and not him. he would push them out of the way or crawl on top of them to get between them and my hand. he loved being the center of attention! 

















and was a wonderful camera poser!

















he was the dutiful groomer though. he had to always look sharp for the camera afterall...








...and would often groom my hands with tongue and teeth. always very gentle except when i had socks on my feet. for some reason socks had to die.... his tongue tickled some bad when my feet were bare though! 

i never could get over his crazy whiskers! they were just a part of being a rex but they were an adorable part!









for a time our family included a bunny and the bunny and the rats got along great together. but when they were first introduced it seemed like bribery didn't understand exactly what this creature was.
mom...what's this?! its not a rat or a cat....









he was very patient with my young son and very brave for bribery was not to run off at every loud noise that corvis made...








...though i'm sure he was thinking about it!

bribery was a whimp on most counts but especially so when it came to bath time. he would cry and whine through most of the process. eventually he knew when it was coming and would start whining as soon as i open the bathroom door! the one good thing about bath times though was the rub down afterwards. 








he once was so happy about that rub down that he wagged his tail and _vibrated_ like a girl in heat! 

he was a ham!









later when he was too ill to play he became even more of an attention hog and would try to help me hurry along in my work
















when he couldn't make it go any faster he decided for me that it was time to take a break and pay attention to him









most of all he loved his mommy









and he had my heart wrapped in his little paws...








and still does

monday i contacted Arlene for an animal communication session and i would like to share it with you. the following is that session:

*Arlene * first of all I've never felt a rat that was so loving 
*Arlene* i can see why he's close to your heart 

*Twitch* he's a dear 

*Arlene* gentle, smart, loves to love and receive love 
*Arlene* i can literally feel love coming from him 

*Twitch* that's him alright 

*Arlene* he's weak but still wants to be with you 

*Twitch* he gets jealous if i'm patting someone else 

*Arlene * said that he actually feels better without the meds 
*Arlene* they hurt his tummy 

*Twitch* he was allergic. tell him i'm sorry i forced them on him. i didn't know 

*Arlene* he;s saying My mommy! 
*Arlene* he knows you wre trying to help 
*Arlene* you didn't realize they hurt him 
*Arlene* dumb mommy 
*Arlene* ah! 
*Arlene * shame on him 

*Twitch* lol 

*Arlene* he's saying it lovingly though 

*Twitch* i know 

*Arlene * i sense a little frustration on his part 
*Arlene *about the meds 
*Arlene *they are a really bad subject 
*Arlene *yuck yuck yuck 

*Twitch *i'm sure he was trying to tell me an di forced them on him. i wanted to make him better so badly 

*Arlene *he says it took you a while to catch on 
*Arlene *physically, he's not well at all 

*Twitch *they were supposed to help. we were running out of options to make him better. i didn't know what else to do 

*Arlene *his energy level is about a 2 out of 10 
*Arlene *but he still gets great comfort in being with you 
*Arlene *i sense a fuzzy feeling in his head, kind of like if he wasn't getting enough oxygen 
*Arlene *light headed 

*Twitch *i'm going to go get him out. is that ok> 

*Arlene *it's the upper part of his body that's giving hm trouble 
*Arlene *yes doesn't matter 
*Arlene *but he likes the idea 
*Arlene *there are two rats waiting for him though 
*Arlene *same color? 
*Arlene *light anyway 
*Arlene *can't see too clearly 

*Twitch *waiting for him? 

*Arlene *they have come to comfort him 
*Arlene *yes to cross 
*Arlene *they will guide him 
*Arlene *when rats get close, some usually come to be with them and reassure them 

*Twitch *he's lost many friends since his time with me. his sister and mother and most of his siblings (they didn't live with us) have left before him. they were all gret 

*Arlene *they may come and go as he gets worse or better 
*Arlene *these are males i think 
*Arlene *they are bigger than he is 
*Arlene *of course he is thin now 

*Twitch *we never had males before him. maybe its zen and guild. they never really met him much before they passed though. never lived with him. only a couple play meets 

*Arlene *there is a respiratory problem but something else 
*Arlene *i dont know 

*Twitch *is his heart bad too? is he in pain? 

*Arlene *it could be even further back 
*Arlene *i cant be that specific 

*Twitch *those are the only males that have died in my care 
*Twitch *they both just passed recently 

*Arlene *maybe they were "assigned" to him 
*Arlene *what did they look like? 

*Twitch *zen was a pew and guild was black hooded 

*Arlene *hum not sure 
*Arlene *someone is there though 
*Arlene *a light rat i can see for sure 
*Arlene *just because he didn't live with them doesn't mean they didn't communicate 
*Arlene *he doesn't like to live with anyone 
*Arlene *he's the center of attention 

*Twitch *that's true, he just didn't seem to like them 
*Twitch *does he want to stay out on his now? did he like living with anyone ever? 

*Arlene *could he possibly have tumors somewhere? 
*Arlene *maybe lungs? 
*Arlene *i'm getting an image of something bumpy 

*Twitch *it could be possible. he's been sick for a long time 
*Twitch *nothing that can be felt though 

*Arlene *he is not that old? 
*Arlene *no these are very small there is just a lot of them 

*Twitch *17 months. no, not old at all 

*Arlene *is he under 2 
*Arlene *you said that before i could get it typed LOL 

*Twitch *lol 

*Arlene *then it looks like i am making it up LOL 

*Twitch *i trust you 

*Arlene *aww thanks 
*Arlene *he's not very talkative 

*Twitch *i've heard many good things about you and i believe its possible 

*Arlene *i'm mostly sensing things from him 
*Arlene *gee :$ 

*Twitch *his breathing is very bad right now 
*Twitch *the worst i've seen it 

*Arlene *he's close to gasping 

*Twitch *yes 

*Arlene *i can literally feel it 
*Arlene *i'm also a medical intuitive 
*Arlene *i can feel in my body what animals and people feel 
*Arlene *just not as severe 
*Arlene *he's a great deal of congestion? 
*Arlene *but different feels like feathers 
*Arlene *how do i say that? 
*Arlene *like feathers are in his throat and lungs irritating 
*Arlene *his heart maybe affected but it's secondary 
*Arlene *the lumps might be pneumoia too 

*Twitch *it could be, i can;t make it go away 

*Arlene *he's sad doesn't want to leave 
*Arlene *no he says for you not to feel bad 
*Arlene *that what's wrong you can't fix 
*Arlene *that he was made "weak"? 
*Arlene *easily suseptible ? 

*Twitch *his family on his mother's side is not healthy rats. 

*Arlene *ah ok 

*Twitch *she and most of his siblings have already left 

*Arlene *it's not exactly genetic, but is caused by weak genes 
*Arlene *she may have come for him 
*Arlene *what color is she? 

*Twitch *blue 
*Twitch *like him 
*Twitch *they all were 
*Twitch *his dad and all his siblings too 

*Arlene *even though they don't live together she would know him 
*Arlene *the rat i see is light colored so it could be blue 
*Arlene *it's not white 
*Arlene *and they are far away not a close up 
*Arlene *i know how bizzare that must sound 

*Twitch *no, i believe we are watched over by passed loved ones. it would make sense they would be there when its our time too. 
*Twitch *its not bizzare 

*Arlene *whew 
*Arlene *he's disappointed that he can't be with you longer 
*Arlene *it makes him very sad 
*Arlene *he's mad at his body for giving out on him 
*Arlene *his spirit is still going going going 
*Arlene *he's insisting that he's coming back in a "better model" 

*Twitch *tell him he will always be with me in my heart and i will look for him in his next life and after mine 
*Twitch *i will be waiting for him 

*Arlene *love never dies mommy 

*Twitch *i know honey 

*Arlene *there is no doubt that he thinks you are wonderful, the best mom ever he says and that he has been very happy 
*Arlene *he's telling me you spoil him 
*Arlene *did you give him a yellow cupcake? 
*Arlene *he's showing me one 
*Arlene *at least i think that's what it is 
*Arlene *and a piece of fleece? 

*Twitch *last month for his monthday. it had yellow frosting. but he didn't want any when i offered him some 

*Arlene *soft, soft 
*Arlene *you wrap him in it 
*Arlene *even if he didn't want it he saw it 
*Arlene *and knw it was for him 

*Twitch *all the cage is covered in fleece. today we gave him a sponge bath and i wrapped him in towel. 
*Twitch *the pictures i sent were from then. 

*Arlene *i see a light blue colored blanket or something 
*Arlene *it's the soft he is talking about 
*Arlene *honestly it's hard to understand him 
*Arlene *he's having trouble breathing and can't think 
*Arlene *all i keep getting is heaviness in his upper body 
*Arlene *he's getting very close to passing 
*Arlene *hours, i would say 
*Arlene *he's going down like a stair case 
*Arlene *step by step 

*Twitch *tell him he can stay with me tonight. he doesn;'t have to go back with the others if he doesn't want to 

*Arlene *he's n ot asking for help 
*Arlene *YES! 
*Arlene *he wants to stay with mommy 
*Arlene *he knows there isn't much time 
*Arlene *just wants to snuggle 

*Twitch *he can have that. always 

*Arlene *that's about all he can do now 
*Arlene *he's still eating? 

*Twitch *yes 

*Arlene *he's showing me a strawberry milkshake? 

*Twitch *oh, that was ages ago. i can make more though if he wants it 

*Arlene *complete with red and white striped strw 
*Arlene *apparently he still remembers it 
*Arlene *yes he likes that yummy 
*Arlene *that's a favorite word of his LOL 
*Arlene *he likes the way it sounds 

*Twitch *lol 

*Arlene *do you say that to him? 
*Arlene *yes he is saying yummy, yummy, yummy 

*Twitch *numnums and yummies when i have treats 

*Arlene *maybe it is nummy, yummy, yummy 
*Arlene *that's funny 
*Arlene *he's really "telling" on you 
*Arlene *but all in love 

*Twitch *lol oh dear... 

*Arlene *almost like teasing 
*Arlene *he's giving me a tour now 

*Twitch *yes, he used to love to play. 

*Arlene *he's showing me the kitchen 
*Arlene *is he near the kitchen? 

*Twitch *bout half way, but in the living room 

*Arlene *but he can see it? 

*Twitch *no, not from here 

*Arlene *he's showing me a pot on the stove 
*Arlene *<scratches head> 
*Arlene *do you have questions for him? 

*Twitch *was he happy? 

*Arlene *he's showing me a fire truck now toy? 

*Twitch *my son's favorite 

*Arlene *i'm seeing a slide show 
*Arlene *oh ok apparently he knows that 
*Arlene *see why i have to just throw out this stuff no matter how silly it sounds? 

*Twitch *we live across from a fire station too 

*Arlene *geeze 
*Arlene *ok no wonder 
*Arlene *he told me the toy doesn't make as much noise as the big toys 

*Twitch *lol 

*Arlene *i thin he means the real trucks 
*Arlene *even sick he's got a great sense of humor 
*Arlene *maybe he just wants you to realize that i am really talking with him 
*Arlene *things are more serious now 
*Arlene *he wants to make sure you know he loves you and has been happy 
*Arlene *it seems like he is in a tunnel now 
*Arlene *it's getting darker for him 
*Arlene *i asked if he needs help and he sadly said, mommy knows 
*Arlene *she doesn't want to know but she does 
*Arlene *he's breaking my heart! 

*Twitch *mine too 

*Arlene *he wants to pass in your arms 
*Arlene *he feels so safe there 

*Twitch *i always hold them i never let them go 

*Arlene *me too 
*Arlene *he's so sad 
*Arlene *i dont mean to depress you! 
*Arlene *i'm not sure he will make it through the night 
*Arlene *i hate to say that 
*Arlene *but i can kind of see him fading away 

*Twitch *tell him its ok, that i just want him to be free and happy. let him know i know there are worse thing then death 

*Arlene *like he is 1/2 in his body and 1/2 out 
*Arlene *he knows that but isn't sure you do 
*Arlene *he says you say it, but do you believe it? 
*Arlene *i think he is asking if you are ready to let him go 

*Twitch *i know it too well. i believe it 

*Arlene *they always worry so much about that 
*Arlene *ok he believes you 

*Twitch *tell him its ok. i'm only letting go of his body 

*Arlene *i have a message from him: 
*Arlene *We rode the tide of life together and we will brave the waves of death together and in the next life we will have smooth sailing. 
*Arlene *wow! never had that before! 

*Twitch *my little poet 

*Arlene *my heart is going to fall out! 
*Arlene *does that sound like him? 
*Arlene *i'm not a poet for sure so it must have come from him 

*Twitch *he's always been smart. he has a deep soul 

*Arlene *yes he does 
*Arlene *i'm afraid he's closed the window for me 
*Arlene *that's all he has to say 


i will forever remember you Bribery. you were not supposed to leave so soon. your breeder bred to hopefully continue the longevity of your father's line and we were looking forward to 3-4 years with you. but though our time was not that long, not even as long as the average rat, that time was very special and highly treasured. goodbye my love. may you be free of body and happy. i will be waiting for you. 









~*~*~We rode the tide of life together and we will brave the waves of death together and in the next life we will have smooth sailing - Bribery ~ March 8, 2007-August 19, 2008


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry Twitch.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

:'( Sweet little poet .. rest in peace sweetheart xx


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww, I am sorry twitch.
The comunication between the two of you was amazing. He hasn't left you for long....


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in tears. I am so sorry. 

Rest in peace sweet little Bribery.


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Aw I'm really sorry!!! Very pretty boy!!!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Aw so sorry!

He was such a cutie
Jess x


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

<hugs> Twitch.

Rest in peace, little Bribery.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope ur ok twitch
Jess x


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! i'm so sorry! he's so cute and fluffy!


----------

